
Ask HN: Board Games - kreeWall
What board games do you play and which are your favorites? Why?
======
itamarst
If you're sufficiently in to board games, Pandemic Legacy is amazing. But you
need a bunch of friends who will do this with you for months.

------
Tomte
Puerto Rico. Interesting game mechanics without the element of luck (save for
a tiny bit in one small aspect).

